# Breadmaker recipes, anyone?



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Last week I stumbled upon a Panasonic breadmaker, SD BT 55P for two bucks. It appeared in new condition, I took it home and it works fine. 

However, I find that the owners' manuals are not to be found on the net. Moreover, it appears that most recipes for breadmakers make a bit larger loaf than this one is designed for. I've used off-the-net recipes by cutting them down, but I'd like to find some recipes for this machine. Especially a good recipe for raisin bread and one for dinner rolls. 

I like the way this machine works---anyone out there have any ideas?


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

FOUND IT!!
https://www.scribd.com/doc/103297798/Panasonic-SD-BT55P

I also found these before I found the one above:
Not what you exactly what you were looking for, but the manual can be purchased via Amazon
https://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-Bread-Machine-Manual-Model/dp/B00QJTRH4S

However, this one is free... it says its for the '65' but the covers are the same.. maybe you can use it as a reference point:
https://www.manualslib.com/manual/1251626/Panasonic-Sd-Bt65p.html#manual


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

LOL, Thanks===The first I've seen---that one requires that you give up all your secrets and sign up for a fortune before you can access the information. As for the second, I am way to cheap to pay $16 for a manual for a $2 breadmaker--that my wife may tell me is taking up too much counter space and get rid of that junk. (But she likes the bread!)

I am going to read the 65 model recipes---They may be just what I need. I did not find those. 

It always amazes me when I find just how helpful and resourceful people here are---Thanks again Gleepish.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Oxankle said:


> LOL, Thanks===The first I've seen---that one requires that you give up all your secrets and sign up for a fortune before you can access the information. As for the second, I am way to cheap to pay $16 for a manual for a $2 breadmaker--that my wife may tell me is taking up too much counter space and get rid of that junk. (But she likes the bread!)
> 
> I am going to read the 65 model recipes---They may be just what I need. I did not find those.
> 
> It always amazes me when I find just how helpful and resourceful people here are---Thanks again Gleepish.


The only secrets anyone has anymore are the ones they think can't be found, but they already have.

I picked up a new bread maker at an auction years ago for a buck. It is amazing the number of counter top appliances that go from the wedding reception/Christmas Tree/Anniversary party straight to the sale barn. I used it all of the time and enjoyed it, but I took it back to that auction, got my dollar back and use cast iron loaf pans now.


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

Oxankle said:


> LOL, Thanks===The first I've seen---that one requires that you give up all your secrets and sign up for a fortune before you can access the information. As for the second, I am way to cheap to pay $16 for a manual for a $2 breadmaker--that my wife may tell me is taking up too much counter space and get rid of that junk. (But she likes the bread!)
> 
> I am going to read the 65 model recipes---They may be just what I need. I did not find those.
> 
> It always amazes me when I find just how helpful and resourceful people here are---Thanks again Gleepish.


You are most welcome. I'm hoping they help. The one thing I will warn you against is what eve you do, don't lose the paddle! those are a bit troublesome to replace--as we found out! 

What size is your maker, I may have some recipes I can send you


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

Ours does 1.5 and 2lb loafs. These are our two favorite recipies:

Pizza bread 2 lbs. (Smells like pizza when baking,so that's what we call it)
1.3 cups warm water
2 tbsp. butter
1 egg
1 tbsp. sugar
2 tsp. salt
1 tsp. pepper
2 tbsp. dried parsley
2 tbsp. Italian seasoning
½ tsp. garlic powder
½ tsp. onion powder, or dried flakes (it’s optional)
3 ½ cups bread flour
1 ½ tsp. yeast
Bread machine it.
If you’re worried about yeast viability, place it, along with the water at lukewarm
temperature, and sugar, in the bucket for 10 minutes. It should get bubbly.
If no Italian seasoning, use thyme, basil, and rosemary. This one is fun to play
with. Try adding some oregano, sage, or marjoram.

Steak House Bread 2 lbs. (this is my personal favorite--gotta make the butter to go with it too!)
1½ cups warm water
2 tbsp. butter
½ cup honey
1 tsp. salt
1 tbsp. instant coffee
2 tbsp. cocoa powder
2 tbsp. white sugar (sub 3 tbsp. brown sugar)
2 cups bread flour
2 cups whole wheat flour
2 tsp. yeast
Plop it all into the bread machine!
If you’re worried about yeast viability, place it, along with the water at lukewarm
temperature, and sugar, in the bucket for 10 minutes. It should get bubbly.

Goes with…
Texas Roadhouse Honey Butter

2 sticks of very soft, room temp, butter
½ cup powdered sugar
½ cup honey
2 tsp. cinnamon
Mix it all together and slather it on!


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Gleepish; you got just what I needed. Difference between 55 and 65 appears to be that the 65 has a timer that allows you to have hot bread for breakfast. 
The recipes are just what I needed. Thanks a million. LOL, I will consult my warden regarding the recipes you sent!


----------



## TerriLynn (Oct 10, 2009)

I have 2 bread machines, both are Ooster, and I got them both at different estate sales for $5 each. I use mine pretty much for dough making. My go to recipe is:

1 cup milk
1 egg
1 to 3 TBL fat (I usually use lard or olive oil)
3 cups flour
2 TBL sugar
1 tsp salt
2 1/4 tsp yeast

I use this for pizza crust (press into a large jelly roll pan), pigs in a blanket (dough covered hot dogs, this is enough to do 12 dogs), cinnamon rolls, etc. I have a large family so I always do 2 batches of dough at a time.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

I used to bake my own bread with my own recipes. living alone now, it's just too much. So I bought a bread maker at a thrift store a year ago. Found the recipe book on-line for that specific machine. To date - I've never used it! BUT that steak House recipe sounds delish! Good enough that I'll get the bread maker out of the closet and bake some bread!


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

there are several books just for bread machines...try your local library, and you can decide if one is worth buying...OR, you can copy down a few recipes that might be what you will use regularly.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

LOL, Ladies: I whipped up a batch for the one-pound loaf as dictated by the Panasonic 65 recipe. I turned on the breadmaker and left. When I came back the bread filled rthe machine, the entire oven, stuck to the walls, the heating bars, the bottom the vent on top. Took me two hours to get the bread out and the breadmaker cleaned up, but it seems to work ok as I've made two loaves since. I cut the recipe by one third and it works fine at that volume. I suspect I could use that full recipe if I put it only on the dough cycle.

By the way; the bread from the over-filled recipe tasted good, but the loaf looked awful after I dug it out.


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

Oxankle said:


> LOL, Ladies: I whipped up a batch for the one-pound loaf as dictated by the Panasonic 65 recipe. I turned on the breadmaker and left. When I came back the bread filled rthe machine, the entire oven, stuck to the walls, the heating bars, the bottom the vent on top. Took me two hours to get the bread out and the breadmaker cleaned up, but it seems to work ok as I've made two loaves since. I cut the recipe by one third and it works fine at that volume. I suspect I could use that full recipe if I put it only on the dough cycle.
> 
> By the way; the bread from the over-filled recipe tasted good, but the loaf looked awful after I dug it out.


Lesson learned! I have a fear of that happening with ours, glad you got it worked out!


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Ladies; I see that most of your recipes call for 1 and 1 half tsp yeast on up to 2 and a half. The store packets contain about two and a half tsp. My recipe calls for one tsp, and I have used a whole packet in other recipes. Now I am using 1 tsp and putting the remainder of each packet in a small jar in the fridge. 

HOWEVER, the recipe I am now using calls for 1 tsp, and the bread comes out just as well as those with 2 and a half. Wife likes the bread better too. 

Also, I find that Aldi charges 87 cents for three packages of yeast while other stores charged me $1.45. 
My machine takes four hours to complete a cycle; perhaps it has a longer "rising" time.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

Some bread machine cookbooks have recipes for several different size batches. Perhaps the OP used the wrong one.
Also, buying yeast is cheapest if bought by the jar in the dairy section next to the packets, or buying a pound in a place like Sam's Club. It will keep a long time in the frig or even in a freezer. If you are unsure if yeast is still viable, you could "proof" it. Look it up if you don't know what that means.


----------



## FoldPV (Mar 27, 2020)

SOFT FOCACCIA: BASIC RECIPE HOW TO MAKE THE PERFECT FOCACCIA! (FAST)
Ingredients
500 gr of flour 
365 gr of water 
1 teaspoon of dry brewer's yeast - 8 gr of fresh brewer's yeast (or 100 gr of sourdough by doubling the rising time)
1/2 teaspoon of sugar
11 gr of salt
oil 
rock salt 
fresh rosemary 
Preparation
- First of all, put the flour, baking powder, salt, and sugar in a bowl. (if you are using fresh yeast, dissolve it in 2 tablespoons of water).
- Then mix together, make a hole in the center and insert water.
- Then turn with a spoon
- The dough will be very hydrated and sticky, that's the way it should be!
- Finally, cover it with a film and leave it to rise in the oven, turned off, at a temperature of about 28°C until it has tripled in volume. The leavening time may change depending on the outside temperature and may take up to 4 hours.
- Dust the work surface with flour, tip the soft focaccia dough and dust it with flour transfer the dough onto a work surface and flour it
- Then dust your hands, make 2 folds per wallet, add more flour if necessary.
- make 2 folds to the wallet 
- Finally, transfer the mixture into a baking pan with a light brush of oil and spread it with the fingertips.
- Then add 2 tablespoons of oil and spread the dough with the fingertips. Add rosemary and coarse salt.
- Season with oil, rosemary, and salt. 
- Finally, let your focaccia rise in the baking pan for at least another 1 hour, or at least as long as it takes to reach the edges of the pan.
- Season with 2 tablespoons of water, another drizzle of oil and some more rosemary:
- soft focaccia ready to be baked. 
- Cook in a hot oven at 200° C for about 25 minutes, the last 5 minutes you pass it on the bottom of the oven and then the last minute you lightly grill it and transfer it to the upper part of the oven.
- Let it cool down.


----------

